# New England Meet Up?



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

I just did a search for threads newer than a year and didn't find anything. Anyone from New England ever set up any get-togethers?

I would be willing to travel up to 2 hours (from central NH).


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I so wish I were still in New England.. I would LOVE to meet Myrika!!! Oh, and you too, of course.







Grimm would just adore Myrika! (and you too, of course!)







Hoping you get some folks together for a good meet up. Maybe MaineLady and Yvette might read this thread. Bumping it up there for you!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf...Oh, and you too, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pffffffft...thanks, Patti! LOL









Someday maybe you will come visit and we'll be here waiting.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you. we'd love that! 









Wishing a great meet-up for everyone in New England!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd go.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

AAARRGGHH!! Missing a chance to meet Tom and the Woofpack, too? Double-aaaarrghh!! I know you all will enjoy the meet up!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

DH and I would love to! I'm sure Katie would love to, too! We'll also have Titan if its after the 27th!







We're in RI but always up for a ride!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Fidelco Fosters in Ct would deff. attend!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

COOL! ...very exciting! Let's keep track of this thread and see if we can get more New Englanders who are interested. A small group of four or five is fine with me, too.









Anyone not want to travel beyond a certain time or distance? For me, I mentioned 2 hours...anybody else?

Any suggestions on a central location to meet?


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Count me & DaKota in! That is how I first met Betty (wicked1993)!

A group of us met at another GSD family's house. It was awesome! 
The family actually had 3 full acres fenced in & we let all The GSDs play (14 of them to be exact!







)
We all chipped in & brought a bunch of food & drinks & just had a blast! I wished I hadn't lost all of my pictures. It was fun to get all the GSDs into a picture.







I only got one picture left that was my all time favorite of DaKota's.

We actually done this a few years in a row & I always had fun Learning new things too.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I would happily travel 3 hours on a weekend! I'm sure I could miss a class at Fidelco on a Sat. Fenna is 7 months now, and not required to go every Sat. It would probably do little 13 week old Frodo good to meet with diff. dogs as well.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd love to put faces with names and meet everyones babies! I'm in the Seacoast of NH and could go to a central location.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The seacoast of NH is 2 hours from me. (We vaca there every year! Great place to socialize our fosters!) I don't have a great place for everyone to run around at or I'd invite you all here. Will travel to meet others though!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

This is us a few years ago








I am the one in the middle with no dog.
Those are my daughters.









This one is from one of the get togethers we had.
One Lady was showing her boy in confirmation & was showing us how to "Stack". She did all the dogs & another took the pictures.
This is by far my favorite picture of my girl.








The only picture that I have left from the GSD outting.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I will upload pics as soon as I can get step daughters and their technology here!!! Cant wait for you guys to see Ilan, Fenna , Frodo and the gang! Awesome picture!!!


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Count us in, I think it would be awesome!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

We'd go! GSDRNE's event is oct 4th in Easton, MA

Is Providence central for anyone? I'm so selfish about traveling with my 3 preschoolers - we have a great park with many many fields and it's right off the highway.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

YAY! ...look at everybody!

The NH seacoast easily works well for me.

There are a few large parks with nice trails that we can go to. One in Newburyport, MA (trails along the Merrimac River) ...another in Durham, NH (140 acres, also has a place to swim) ...another in Northwood, NH.

Also, after a certain date the Salisbury Beach Sate Reservation (MA) would be a great place to meet during good and inclement weather...lots of beach, view, covered pavilion area, picnic tables, bathrooms, etc. I say after a certain date, as it is free to enter and dogs are for certain allowed then.

Hubby and I have 8.5 acres but it's not fenced in. We have an un-blazed, rough trail out back, as well. We are out in the boonies, at the beginning of a dirt road, so there's no real traffic to worry about, etc.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Anyone have a date in mind? I'm booked up until Columbus day weekend - either the Sunday or Monday would be good. Maybe the leaves will be turning, love foliage in NH.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

The next weekend or two would be tough for me, depending on where we're at with the roof and porch but I could probably manage to get away on one of those days. The only other weekend that I would not be available in October is the 25th & 26th.

I have one weekend in November that would not work, as well.

Weekends seem to work out best for everybody?



> Originally Posted By: YvetteI am the one in the middle with no dog.










BUT their on your shirt! ...very nice photo.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

OK, Sundays are the best for me. I work on Saturdays. 
I sent this to Betty (wicked1996) & another GSD person that I met.
Thanx, that is just one of my favorite T-shirts.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Sundays are good for me except 10/12


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Sundays work fine for me, also (except 10/26 and one in November).

Does Sunday Oct 5th or 19th work for everyone? ...or going into Nov, Sunday the 2nd?

Do any of the park locations sound good (links I posted)? Any other location suggestions?


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I wish it was still warm.








I'd invite you all over my place.
We have Rutland State Park close by, there's a ton of awesome trails & some water for swimming.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

NH is a bit far, but I'll have to see if my uncle's beach place in Hampton Beach has heat, then we can stay there with our dogs, my parents have a condo there but no dogs allowed.







But that would be ok if we could stay there with the dogs overnight, otherwise its a heck of a ride there and back with Katie!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Nikki, NH isn't that far, we're just rhode islanders. Our state is so pretty, who wants to leave.

My boys want to go to the tractor show on the 5th - GSDRNE's event is on the 4th.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hehehe I know, I know, but I mean, for me, if its past 30 minutes, its far!







But it'll be worth it, I'm sure it'll be a fun time! I love meeting new dogs, especially Shepherds! Oh yea and meeting the people will be nice too


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Nikki - not sure where in Warwick you are but is Roger Williams Park past your 30 minute threshold?







There's a few of us Rhode Islanders and some eastern CT people that I'd love to meet up with. 

Not that I won't go to some other event but this is where we'll be this sunday - I'm thinking 11am on the benches by the boat house.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=+dalrymple+boathouse,Providence,RI

The directions are to the park it's self. Once you get into the park, follow the signs for the carosel village. The boat house is on the other side of the road up about 500 feet.

There's a great walk behind the boat house, little less than 2 miles on a trail that goes along the pond and out and around behind the Prov Police stables - very nice loop.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hehe Roger Williams is within my do-able area haha! The only thing I'm worried about is with my pup, if we do the dog park, she's great, but sometimes meeting other dogs on the leash she tenses up and sometimes barks and jumps and stuff. Just when we were meeting other dogs we were thinking of adopting, she did it then, I'm a little worried she'll do it again and not be a good girl! Usually she's fine off leash though. Do they have any fenced in area at Roger Williams?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

There's a very safe off lead area on the other side of the park - behind the new ball field, which is fenced but people will probably be using it on a sunday. I let Morgan run on the trail I'm thinking of, it's down a hill from the road and she has a good recall.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

That sounds good, but I didn't see you meant this Sunday! Unfortunatly this Sunday will be our little guy's first full day home, and we are having my in-laws over for dinner to meet him, so we probably wouldn't be able to make that one, but in the future we definatly all will!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry Jenn just kicked me in the butt didn't even see the post what an idiot am I.

The next 2 weekends I am booked after that I am free on weekends. 
What about Roger williams or Borderland park


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jenn you are going to GSRNE walk?
I am bummed I wanted to go but I am doing a walk for diabeties that day arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh1


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is Brady and I at the GSRNE walk Last year!!!

Patti wish you were still here to would love to meet you and Grimm


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc...didn't even see the post what an idiot am I.


Give yourself 50 lashes with a wet noodle! 











------------

Edit: what a great photo!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

*Here's me and our crew, a winter or so ago (in our backyard):*







 
-----------------

*And, me from this month (goofy laptop camera face):*


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks!!!
yeah I had a bad day yesterday pretty ugly and Sunday when i got on I just looked at pics!!!

Bad me

where abouts in NH are you My sister lives in Derry and I have a friend in Newton


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

got it!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

What about columbus weekend - sunday Oct 5th at Roger Williams? Morgan and the pupper are there all the time







we live in Edgewood

We're also planning on doing Newport on Mon the 6th. Eason's beach is dog friendly and so is Beaver Tail - Beaver Tail is easier to get to and you don't have to pay $2 to cross the Newport bridge.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oppps, the RIDEM web site says no dogs at Beavertail. Hmmm, they must let one or two slide but a pack of german shepherds might be out of the question!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm up for both, Roger Williams and Newport. I'll just bring a long lead for Katie at the beach, and I'd love to get the puppy in the water, too! DH will probably be able to go on the Sunday, but I think he will be working that Monday, but I beleive I have it off. Yay! Sounds like fun!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I've been to Roger Williams only once. I don't even know how to get there. I've been to Newport a few times fishing behind an old
preserved mansion. IDK, I really don't think my car would make that trip.







Isn't it chilly to be swimming anyways?


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Frodo, Fenna and I wiil go anywhere. Happily I have Columbus Day weekend off. I don't have many acres of land, (What I do have is mostly taken up by the horses) and none of it is appropriatly fenced in for dogs. However, My property boarders Mansfield hollow park(in Mansfield, CT). It offers the lake for dog swims, a huge grass area, tons of trails!!! Many dogs are off leash here(just as a heads up!) But only once has any of my girls run into a problem. There are also bar-b-q pits if we wanted to do a cook out. Unfortunatly, this time of the year I have to be careful around my neck of the park, because they allow bird hunting and dog trials to go on, however, most of the park is open to the public. My property also has a river running through it. I really want this to work for everyone, it could be so much fun. Think of the pics!!!!


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Would somewhere in MA not be central for everyone????

I mean we don't have to make an it into a sleep over, except for those who want to do that!!! (I could take a night away from home








)


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

BJDimock: YAY for horsies!

Mansfield is 3 hours from us, and Providence is 2.5 hours...so, we're gonna pass on Roger Williams and hold out for a more northern meet-up.

Boy, there are a lot of you fairly close to each other...awesome!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AnnemarieWould somewhere in MA not be central for everyone????


It would most likely be central for me. I had suggested a nice park (wooded trails along the Merrimac river) in Newburyport, MA...as well as, Salisbury Beach State Reservation (links in a previous post). These may be too far north for some though.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

MA would be fine for me, although I certainly wouldn't mind spending a day back at Hampton Beach.(Were we vaca every year.) I just wanted to offer my local as well!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

I may be heading through your area the middle of next week, to visit family in VA. Maybe I can swing by! If you're going to be around when we're cruising through, lol. I'll know for sure by the end of this coming weekend what the scoop is.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Would love to meet everyone! If I'm not online its because I generally get home around 8 pm, and then have dog, cat and horse chores to do. I will check in everynight though. Just pick a place!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

What is the GSRNE walk?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockWhat is the GSRNE walk?


German Shepherd Rescue of New England's fund raiser - it's at Borderland state park in Easton. There's a thread here somewhere on it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Columbus weekend is 11th thru 13th of October.
I'll go anywhere.

Newport, Roger williams, newburyport


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Also there is a Craft fair in Easton on October 5th if anyone is interested (unfortunately puppers can't go) its at the sheep pasture and great time for kids


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Not heading to VA this week but have plans to take the dogs to either Newburyport or Salisbury Beach State Reservation on Thursday 10/02. If anyone happens to have Thursday off from work and wants to meet-up at either of those places, shoot me a PM! We can pick a time. I am planning on mid morning to early afternoon.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd love to but unfortunately have to work
I am off last week of October


----------



## Sharon Cabral (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anyone set a date for the NE gathering?
I live in RI as well.. and I am up for a meet and greet...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

We could set a date for a southern new england meetup.

What about Sunday October 12th at Roger Williams Park Boat House? There's a nice trail out back and the foliage should rock. 

The following weekend would be good too.

Here's a picture of the boathouse.









and a googly map I messed around with for a few minutes.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

sounds good to me


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Cool! The foliage is just starting to come in this week, should be gorgeous next weekend.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The 12th works for me as well. Roger Williams is only about an hour from me!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

what time??


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You pick the time. Maybe after lunch would be good - other than McDonalds and one great hole in the wall Chinese place, there isn't much to eat around there. If the concessions is open, it's crazy expensive.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Aww I can't come to that one, I have a wedding to go to that day.







But we hopefully can come to the next one! I'd love to do one soon maybe after this one in a few weeks?


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds good guys.

We can make it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

How about 1 
that will give me time to pick up my sister, get Brady and get there.
I think it will take me 45- hour also


----------



## Sharon Cabral (Sep 30, 2008)

SIgn me up.. I will be there...1 pm right?
Roger WIlliams is only 15 minutes from my home...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Lets keep our fingers crossed it won't rain!!!
Can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

1pm sounds good to me. The long range forecast is sunny and 71 - yesterday was just gross to be outside!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yesterday was suppose to be beautiful and today Rain 
they really botched that up.
I also Invited my cousin with her 2 little ones they live in Barrington


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone in NE can join too


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I wish I could come but I have a family reunion that day. Hopefully the next time around I'll make it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bummer
we'll definately do something again!!!!
I am so excited about it


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I would love to go...but will be at the WUSV.....


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

1 pm works for my familly!!! Yesterday was nasty! And kind of cold! Had to bring Fenna to a fair where Fidelco had a booth! Lots of mud, again!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is awesome!!
the more the merrier


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey the weather isn't looking so great.(What a suprise) Are we still on?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw the where this morning it is suppose to be sunny 
and 60's
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USRI0050?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_undeclared


----------



## JB00 (Jan 7, 2010)

I know this thread is 2 years old but I'm new to the forum and I'm from western mass, is there any groups or clubs in western mass? My suki is only 3 months old and LOVES other dogs and people. Is there any events or meets coming up?


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey there!!!!!








And Welcome!!!!








We would love to meet you!!!!!!
Where are you close to? 
Maybe some of us could break out the winter coats!!!!!!!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

jess, chicopee state park allows dogs - i have been thinking about it but it has gotten soooooo very cold. brrrr


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm in, now that I have a dog.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OOOh we have a few more for meet ups!! 
yeah!!!
Seeing as mother nature is going to co-operate anytime soon 
hopefully in March we can meet up


----------



## JB00 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in Springfield, but willing to travel. March is fine with me! I'm just hoping to get suki with other German shepherds.

Smyke- how old is your dog? I almost got a pup from the same breeder.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

she is almost 15 weeks if I am counting right.









I work in Enfield, CT. right over the border from you. also looking for playmantes for Fanta.

where did you get your puppy from? 
you would probably end up with Fanta's sibling or another litter from Mirka/Jackson.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

JB00 - we usually meetup a couple of times a year at Roger Williams Park in Providence. Last October, we had a HUGE turn out for it. Pretty park, real nice foliage.

Dawn, it looks like we're rolling out rt 6 again in the spring!


----------



## JB00 (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: smykeshe is almost 15 weeks if I am counting right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work in enfield, ct too! Right down the road from the prisons. 

I ended up getting suki from a breeder in Salisbury, ma. Von Ryan, or Ryan haus was the name, I forget which. Well if you ever want to bring fanta over, my back yard is fenced in.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: JB00Von Ryan, or Ryan haus was the name, I forget which.


Is Xander your pup's sire? If so, I have one of her half brothers. Talk about ball drive...


----------



## JB00 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, Xander is! And yes, suki loves the ball! She doesn't like giving it back to me tho. I've gotta wait till she drops it or trade her for a treat.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I







Xander. 

This is Suki's half brother Otto.


----------



## JB00 (Jan 7, 2010)

He is very handsome. Suki doesn't have nearly that much tan/ red in her. When I figure out how to post pictures from my phone I will proudly show off suki!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks! He is very red - his tummy is red and with the bat on his forehead, he's definitely one of a kind. I thought he was going to be much darker, his mother's coloring is very much like Xanders. This is what he looked like at 9 weeks the night he discovered ball...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jenn,how did otto get so big))) such an adorable baby:


----------



## JB00 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I'm always looking for something to do with suki on the weekends. It's difficult with the cold weather tho. 

I have a question, related to excersice, come spring I want to bring her hiking with me to mt. Greylock. Would this be too steep and intense for her hips and elbows? Shell be roughly 6 months.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Route 6 sounds like a plan 
Brady is jonesing to do something!!!

Enfield!! I got my Tattoo in Enfield LOL


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

oh Jenn we have to do a cape one before may 15th when they shut beaches down for pooches


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

C'mon spring!


----------



## JB00 (Jan 7, 2010)

Were suppost to get about 5 inches of snow as of now for tomorrow, ugh. When will it end I want spring and summer so I can play with suki outside without freezing my butt off!


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JB00Were suppost to get about 5 inches of snow as of now for tomorrow, ugh. When will it end I want spring and summer so I can play with suki outside without freezing my butt off!


I agree, with the caveat that I don't want LAST YEAR'S Spring/Summer. It was dreary and rainy!!!


----------



## JB00 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dakin Training/Dakin_Training_17
http://www.doubleshotphotography.com/DakinTraining/slides/Dakin_Training_16.html
http://www.doubleshotphotography.com/DakinTraining/slides/Dakin_Training_15.html

picture of suki from training class last weekend.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Really*

Last year alone we had at least 10 meets ups


----------

